# Mild IVF



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

There have been a couple of articles about "Mild IVF" in the papers this week:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/apr/10/medicalresearch.health1

and

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/health/womenfamily.html?in_article_id=558278&in_page_id=1799

Has anybody had this? and does anybody know if it is similar/the same as the Micro-Dose Lupron Protocol?

Would be very interested to know if it works well for poor responders.

Steph xx

/links


----------

